# ok guys



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok all you guys that filled your tags how about a few tips for us that need to fill our tag on the last gun weekend like what public land is best and about where to go thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Where ever you see a ton of Oragne.... go the opposite way and get behind a large tree becasue it's going to be wild. The "9th Inging" as we call it is always crazy!!!!

Seriously though, I wish I could help as I have never public land. The deer shouldnt be as jumpy given the time since hunting season, but will still be plenty leery. Use the same principals are normal, safety 1st. I wish the best of luck to you.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I too, am yet to fill a tag. I will be in stand from during all shooting hours. I am really excited about muzzleloading season. My wife noticed my frustration to this point of the season and told me to go out this weekend to get a muzzleloader! I couldn't believe it! She gets really frustrated because of all the hours I spend in the woods, but she is still very supportive of my hobby. Couldn't ask for a better woman.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I've never hunted it, but I hear that the Woodbury wildlife area gets really low pressure. It's either northern Muskingum county or Coshocton, maybe both.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Williamonica what part of the state are you in?


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Still looking to fill my tag, I've 99.9% hunted bow and only got out for a few hours last saturday, everything was flooded, passed on a few nice does early in the year and missed a nice 6 -8 pointer, heading out next weekend and will hunt thru January with bow,


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks guys i am in north east ohio i mostly hunt grand river and berlin


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ive hunted alot of bow season and all last week, Looking for that Monster buck...Ive hunted mostly around Gas Lines and Fields and have seen a TON of deer...my best advice for anyone would be to try to set up around a Field that you know they will run off of and into the woods...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

williamonica0214 If ya were closer I would put ya on a couple deer. But all my deer are in Ross county.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey big how far is that from cleveland ?


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

Big Chessie, where in Ross County do you hunt and will you be out on the 16th and 17th. I hunt off of St Rt 41 between Greenfield and Bainbridge off of Free Road. If you want to meet up to drive next Sat or Sun. let me know.

FWF


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Find the food and find the deer....heavy cover nearby will make the area most attractive. Late season the deer bunch up (most of us know this), so it becomes a game of endurance (the hunter on stand in the cold that is.) I use corn piles late in the season myself to draw in activity. Good luck.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> I too, am yet to fill a tag. I will be in stand from during all shooting hours. I am really excited about muzzleloading season. My wife noticed my frustration to this point of the season and told me to go out this weekend to get a muzzleloader! I couldn't believe it! She gets really frustrated because of all the hours I spend in the woods, but she is still very supportive of my hobby. Couldn't ask for a better woman.


I have a real nice muzzleloader listed in the marketplace forum. Everything you need to hunt goes with it. Could make someone a good deal.


----------

